# Serif WebPlus 10 Problem



## JTC111 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm new to the program and the task and I'm having a little difficulty. It's probably something simple I'm overlooking though.

I've managed to upload a main page (index.html). For the purposes of this inquiry, I'll call it www.mainpage.com

It's just a graphic but when I go to my website I can see it, so that worked okay. Now I'm trying to create a second page but I can't seem to make it happen correctly.

I want the address of the new page to be www.mainpage.com/secondpage

Here's how I tried to do it:
In the navigation window on the right, I right-clicked the index.html page and selected 'insert page.'

In the popup box, I renamed the page 'secondpage' (I've tried it with the MasterPage window set to both Master A and none but it made no difference when I tried to view the uploaded page).

For Placement, I selected 'child of.'

I then added a graphic to the page to test it, saved it, and uploaded it (the upload was successful), but when I go to view the page, it doesn't exist.

Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## JTC111 (Apr 29, 2007)

just to be clear, the webpage names i used in the above post aren't the actual names of the pages, just examples.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Did you have put an extention on secondpage? The first was page index.html, did the second page end with html?


----------



## JTC111 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes, the second page ended with .html


----------



## JTC111 (Apr 29, 2007)

After much trial and error (with the scales clearly tipping towards the error side), I've figured out the problem. I didn't realize that when I uploaded and was given the choice between a "full" upload or an incremental upload, I had to select (put checks in the boxes) the pages I wanted to fully upload.

I have to say, this program is fairly intuitive and has some great features that have saved me a ton of time in contrast with Frontpage; however, that one problem was a real brain squeezer and the in-program help manual didn't give me even a hint at a solution.

Thanks to everyone who gave the problem some thought.
Jim


----------

